# Optimaler Stellantrieb und Steuerung für FBH



## Darkghost (27 März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich recherchiere gerade welcher Stellantrieb für die FBH am besten mit einer SPS (Beckhoff) betrieben werden kann.
Am Anfang hatte ich mir vorgestellt anstatt dem vom Bauträger geplante 230V Stellantriebe 24V Stellantriebe zu nehmen und mit einer digitalen 24V Ausgangsklemme über PWM die Temperatur zu regeln.

Bei meiner Suche nach Stellantrieben bin ich dann auch auf 24V Stellantriebe mit 10V DC Eingang gestoßen.
Hier sieht es so aus, dass man auf eine eigene Regelung verzichten kann und mit 0- 10V den Motor in eine entsprechende Position fahren kann.

Siehe http://www.moehlenhoff.info/index.php/60/0-10_V__DDC

Welchen Stellmotor zum Anschluss an eine SPS würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Wisst Ihr was der Unterschied zwischen
*Porportional und **Puls-Porportional
*ist?

http://www.moehlenhoff.info/index.php/258/Alpha-Antrieb_4___0-10_V_Proportional
http://www.moehlenhoff.info/index.php/259/Alpha-Antrieb_4___0-10_V_Puls_Proportional

Grüße und frohe Ostern
Stefan


----------



## weißnix_ (27 März 2016)

Danfoss hat auch welche mit 0-10V Eingang. Was mich hier bisher abschreckte ist das schlecht darstellbare Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Du benötigst pro Kreis ein Stellventil, einen Analogausgang und einen Analogeingang (Temperatur). Kommt pro Kreis auf ca. 100..120€.

Dabei hat die Fußbodenheizung bei korrekter hydraulischer Abstimmung und gut eingeregelter Heizkurve einen hervorragenden Selbstregeleffekt. Bei (angenommen) konstanter VL-Temp steigt bei sinkender Raumtemp die Heizleistung der FB-Oberfläche fast proportional, sodass die gefühlte Raumtemperatur im Wohlfühlbereich bleibt.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 März 2016)

Ich vermute, die Puls-Variante ist preiswerter.
Ich deute das so, das die Puls-Variante quasi den Durchfluss PWM-Moduliert, während die andere Variante einen stetigen Durchfluss erzeugt. Die stetige Variante ist aufwendiger, da laufend die aktuelle Ventilstößelstellung ermittelt werden muss, während die Puls-Variante nur die Endstellungen benötigt. Letzteres ist für so stark träge Systeme wie eine FBH völlig ausreichend. Hast Du zufällig dafür einen Preis parat?


----------



## Darkghost (27 März 2016)

[h=1]Moehlenhoff AA5004 Alpha-Antrieb 4, ohne Anschlussleitung, 24V AC, 0-10V Proportional, NC (stromlos-zu)[/h]bei http://www.eibhandel.de/ für ca. 48,-€

[h=1]Moehlenhoff AA6004 Alpha-Antrieb 4, 24V AC, 0-10V Puls-Proportional, NC (stromlos-zu)[/h]bei http://www.eibhandel.de/ für ca. 50,-€

Temperatur werde ich über nen 1-Wire Sensor im Estrich bekommen.
Fehlt noch der analog Ausgang und dann noch nen Netzteil.

Hier steht beim AA5004:
... Proportional ist ein thermoelektronischer Stellantrieb zum Öffnen und Schließen von Ventilen im direkten Verhältnis zur angelegten Steuerspannung. 

D.h. eigentlich für das Regeln über eine SPS der AA5004 besser ist, da ich wenn ich mehr aufdrehen will nur ne höhere Spannung anlegen und nicht im Intervall an und aus machen muss, richtig?
Preislich doch eigentlich ganz ok...

Dann ne EL4008 für ca. 215 -> pro Stellantrieb 28,-€
und dann noch nen 24V Netzteil....


----------



## weißnix_ (28 März 2016)

0...10V Eingang haben - soweit ich das verstehe - beide Ventile. Das Puls-Ventil erzeugt die Pulse intern selbst im optimierten Timing-Regime. Was jetzt besser ist, ist eine Glaubensfrage. Die Fußbodentemperatur ist optional.


----------



## Elektricks (28 März 2016)

Kennt jemand die Funktionsweise herkömmlicher stellantriebe? Laut meinem Kenntnisstand heizt eine kleine Heizung einen dehnstoff auf, welcher dann das Ventil öffnet. Daher reagieren diese Teile sehr sehr träge. Ich habe mit einem simpel einfachen selbstgebauten pwm Regler sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt. Alles andere wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (28 März 2016)

Ich persönlich halte rund 100...120€ pro FB-HK-Ventil für viiiiel zu teuer.
Gut abgestimmte Heizkreise, eine passende Heizkurve und standard NO-Ventile halte ich für optimal. Kostet pro FB-HK ~15€.

Übrigens: Mit einer PWM-Ansteuerung hab ich vor Jahren mal experimentiert. Mangels vernünftigen Feedbacks aber aufgegeben. Die Ventilstellung war einfach nicht reproduzierbar bzw. ich war zu blöd dafür. Hat sich dann aber als völlig unnötiger Aufwand erwiesen. Einer FB-Heizung ist es Schnurz-Piep-Egal, wenn ich PWM mit 5-Minuten-Periode mache. Und stromsparender ist die 2-Punkt-Variante. Die Heizelemente haben PTC-Charakteristik mit ca. 2W Dauerleistung und ca. 4...6W Anlaufleistung.


----------



## Darkghost (29 März 2016)

Seh ich eigentlich auch so. FBH ist da zu träge.
Werd dann wohl einfache 24V Stellantriebe nehmen.

Z.B.
http://www.moehlenhoff.info/index.php/255/Alpha-Antrieb_4___24_V_NO
Leistungsaufnahme:  1,8 W
-> 0,1 A

Bedeutet ich könnte die Klemme EL2809 | HD-EtherCAT-Klemme, 16-Kanal-Digital-Ausgang 24 V DC, 0,5 A nehmen?
Verkabelung reicht z.B. ein J- Y(ST)Y Kabel 2 x 2 0,8 oder eher 
Unitronic 5x0,25² nehmen?

Würde aber gern dann schon mal ein Kabel für den Stellantrieb mit 0-10 V Eingang vorsehen.
Wie bzw. wo kann ich denn das Kabel brücken, so dass ich einen geschlossen Stromkreislauf haben, da an der Stellantrieb nur eine Ader für den 0-10V Eingang vorsieht?


----------



## Morymmus (29 März 2016)

Also in dem letzten Link der Stellantrieb hat keinen 0-10V-Eingang sondern wird direkt über die 24V gesteuert. Bei den Varianten mit 0-10V-Eingang sind die Masse für 24V und die Steuerspannung gleich.

Ich persönlich habe eine KNX-Lösung in meinem Haus, die mit ähnlichen Stellantrieben arbeitet - 2-Punkt-Regelung reicht da völlig aus, im Gegenteil, bei PWM fangen einige meiner Heizkreise an zu "singen" ;-).
Ich empfinde das Geräusch als störend, aber bei 2-Punkt-Regelung ist alles ruhig (und warm).
Ich hab bei mir in den Verteilerkasten der FBH eine große Abzweigdose eingebaut, darin eine Klemmleiste auf der auf der einen Seite die Stellantriebe und auf der anderen Seite die Steuerleitungen aufgelegt sind. Als Steuerleitung habe ich NYM-J 18G1 liegen (230V-Anlage und, das Kabel war halt da).

Denk aber bitte daran, das Du bei einem Sensor im Estrich noch einen Offset brauchst, der z.B. den dicken Teppich kompensiert...


----------



## weißnix_ (29 März 2016)

Denk bitte bei der HD-Klemme an den Summenstrom und den Anlaufstrom, wenn alle Ventile aktiviert werden.
Im Anlauffall ligt der Strom bei ~200mA für ca. 1 Minute. Ich würde wohl nur eine 2008 nehmen und evtl. dann programmtechnisch das gleichzeitige Schalten unterbinden. Die Steuerleitung ist ausreichend, wenn der Rückleiter nicht nur über eine Ader läuft.
Was willst Du jetzt brücken?? Die Ventile haben einen Anschluss 24V und einen 0V. Im Falle eines Stellventils kommt noch der Steuereingang hinzu. Bezugspotential (gemeinsam) ist 0V. Die 0V-Strecke also ausreichend dimensionieren, damit sich das Potential nicht durch den Spannungsabfall verschiebt.


----------



## Darkghost (30 März 2016)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Also in dem letzten Link der Stellantrieb hat  keinen 0-10V-Eingang sondern wird direkt über die 24V gesteuert.



Eigentlich bin vor Deiner Rückmeldung umgeschwängt und hatte nach der Rückmeldung von 



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte rund 100...120€ pro FB-HK-Ventil für viiiiel zu teuer.
> Gut abgestimmte Heizkreise, eine passende Heizkurve und standard NO-Ventile halte ich für optimal. Kostet pro FB-HK ~15€.
> 
> Übrigens: Mit einer PWM-Ansteuerung hab ich vor Jahren mal  experimentiert. Mangels vernünftigen Feedbacks aber aufgegeben. Die  Ventilstellung war einfach nicht reproduzierbar bzw. ich war zu blöd  dafür. Hat sich dann aber als völlig unnötiger Aufwand erwiesen. Einer  FB-Heizung ist es Schnurz-Piep-Egal, wenn ich PWM mit 5-Minuten-Periode  mache. Und stromsparender ist die 2-Punkt-Variante. Die Heizelemente  haben PTC-Charakteristik mit ca. 2W Dauerleistung und ca. 4...6W  Anlaufleistung.



gedacht ich nehme einen "normalen 24V" Stellantrieb. Daher der Link mit dem 24 V Stellantrieb.




Morymmus schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir in den Verteilerkasten der FBH eine große Abzweigdose  eingebaut, darin eine Klemmleiste auf der auf der einen Seite die  Stellantriebe und auf der anderen Seite die Steuerleitungen aufgelegt  sind. Als Steuerleitung habe ich NYM-J 18G1 liegen (230V-Anlage und, das  Kabel war halt da).



D.h. Du hast auch 24 V Stellantriebe mit einer 0-10V Regelung?
Als Steuerleitung hast du ein J-Y(ST)Y genommen?
NYM-J 18G1 -> Was ist das für ein Kabel?

hast Du vielleicht ein Foto von dem Verteilerkasten?



Morymmus schrieb:


> Denk aber bitte daran, das Du bei einem Sensor im Estrich noch einen Offset brauchst, der z.B. den dicken Teppich kompensiert...



Es wird später auch noch Raumtemperatursensoren bzw. ein 1-Wire Multisensor geben (wenn Geld dafür da ist) ;-)



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Denk bitte bei der HD-Klemme an den Summenstrom und den Anlaufstrom, wenn alle Ventile aktiviert werden.
> Im Anlauffall ligt der Strom bei ~200mA für ca. 1 Minute. Ich würde wohl  nur eine 2008 nehmen und evtl. dann programmtechnisch das gleichzeitige  Schalten unterbinden.



Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.
Von  der 2008 wurde mir bei Beckhoff abgeraten. Da preislich und von der  Größe her auch eichentlich nicht interessant ist. Sollte dann lieder  mehrere 16 Kanal Klemmen nehmen.
Evtl. könnte ich mir auch vorstellen die EL2828 zu nehmen.
Die würde ja sehr wahrscheinlich besser passen oder?



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Die Steuerleitung ist ausreichend, wenn der  Rückleiter nicht nur über eine Ader läuft.
> Was willst Du jetzt brücken?? Die Ventile haben einen Anschluss 24V und  einen 0V. Im Falle eines Stellventils kommt noch der Steuereingang  hinzu. Bezugspotential (gemeinsam) ist 0V. Die 0V-Strecke also  ausreichend dimensionieren, damit sich das Potential nicht durch den  Spannungsabfall verschiebt.



Ich bin elektrotechnisch nicht ganz so bewandert...*g* 
Bei einem normalen 24 V Stellantriebe ohne 0-10V Regelung würde ich bei der EL2828 folgende verkabeln:
EL2828 - Ausgang 1 mit +24V vom Stellantrieb
EL2828 - Ausgang 1 0V mit 0V vom Stellantrieb

oder

EL2809 - Ausgang 1 mit +24V vom Stellantrieb
EL2809 - Powerkontakt 0 V mit 0V von allen Stellantrieben

Bei den Stellantrieben mit 0-10V Regelung gibt es 3 Adern +24V, GND und 0-10V Eingang.
Die +24V und GND an einen Netzteil anschhließen
EL4008  Ausgang 1 an den 0-10V Eingang des Stellantriebs

Aber wie schließe ich jetzt den Stromkreis?
Verbinde ich ein Kabel vom EL4008  Ausgang 1 zum 0V und mach ne art Stichleitung zu dem 0-10V Eingang des Stellantreibs?



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Die 0V-Strecke also ausreichend dimensionieren, damit sich das Potential nicht durch den Spannungsabfall verschiebt.



Was wäre denn für Dich ausreichend dimensioniert und welche Kabelart würdest Du verwenden?
J-Y(ST)Y mit Aderdurchmesser 0,8 mm


----------



## weißnix_ (30 März 2016)

Ich hab im Kopf schon Adern gespart. Daher bin ich einfach mal sinnvollerweise davon ausgegangen, die 0V-Schiene nur mit 2..3 Paralleldrähten zum Verteiler zu bringen. Wenn Du jedes Ventil mit zwei Adern ab Klemme verdrahtest, hast Du kein Problem. I-Y(St)Y mit D=0.8 ist schon ok. Den Schirm kann durchaus für 0V (Masse) mitbenutzt werden. Störungen würde ich da eher nicht erwarten.
Die 4008 ist Massebezogen. D.h. die 0V ist schon mit den 0V des Netzteils verbunden. Damit ist der Kreis auch für die Steuerspannung gschlossen.
Schau Dir mal die Schemata bei Beckhoff an, da sieht man das direkt.

Mit meiner Rückmeldung wollte ich Dir eigentlich nur eine Entscheidungshilfe geben. entscheiden mußt Du selbst. Eine FBH läuft sehr gut mit einfachen 2-Punkt-Ventilen. Wichtig ist n.m.A. ein Raumthermostat mit einer niedrigen Hysterese (kleiner als 0.8K wäre gut). Wenn Du die Temperatur des Raums per Sensor erfasst, kannst Du die Hysterese softwareseitig festlegen. Bei entsprechender Filterung der Raumtemperatur kannst Du auch 0.1K nehmen. Mehr Aufwand ist optional und n.m.A. nur für (oder vielmehr gegen  ) die "dicke Geldbörse" geeignet.


----------



## Morymmus (30 März 2016)

> Eigentlich bin vor Deiner Rückmeldung umgeschwängt [...]



Ok, das hatte ich dann wohl falsch verstanden 

NYM-J 18G1 => NYM-J ist das Standard-Installationskabel, starr, 18 Adern inkl. 1 Grün-Gelben, 1mm²
wie gesagt, ich hatte das im Bestand und daher keine Extrakosten.
Meine Stellantriebe sind vom Prinzip her vergleichbar mit "Deinen" 24V-Antrieben ohne 0-10v-Eingang, nur das meine halt mit 230V gesteuert werden - die gabs damals vom Heizungsbauer im Paket, und da meine KNX-Heizungsmodule potentialfreie Kontakte schalten wollte ich keine Stellantriebe extra kaufen.

Foto müsste ich erst machen.


----------



## Darkghost (31 März 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich hab im Kopf schon Adern gespart. Daher bin  ich einfach mal sinnvollerweise davon ausgegangen, die 0V-Schiene nur  mit 2..3 Paralleldrähten zum Verteiler zu bringen. Wenn Du jedes Ventil  mit zwei Adern ab Klemme verdrahtest, hast Du kein Problem. I-Y(St)Y mit  D=0.8 ist schon ok. Den Schirm kann durchaus für 0V (Masse) mitbenutzt  werden. Störungen würde ich da eher nicht erwarten.
> Die 4008 ist Massebezogen. D.h. die 0V ist schon mit den 0V des  Netzteils verbunden. Damit ist der Kreis auch für die Steuerspannung  gschlossen.
> Schau Dir mal die Schemata bei Beckhoff an, da sieht man das direkt.
> 
> Mit meiner Rückmeldung wollte ich Dir eigentlich nur eine  Entscheidungshilfe geben. entscheiden mußt Du selbst. Eine FBH läuft  sehr gut mit einfachen 2-Punkt-Ventilen. Wichtig ist n.m.A. ein  Raumthermostat mit einer niedrigen Hysterese (kleiner als 0.8K wäre  gut). Wenn Du die Temperatur des Raums per Sensor erfasst, kannst Du die  Hysterese softwareseitig festlegen. Bei entsprechender Filterung der  Raumtemperatur kannst Du auch 0.1K nehmen. Mehr Aufwand ist optional und  n.m.A. nur für (oder vielmehr gegen :wink: ) die "dicke Geldbörse" geeignet.



Vielen Dank für Deine Erklärung.
Dann muss ich mich jetzt nur noch entscheiden. Werd auf jeden Fall mal Kabel für die 0-10V Eingänge legen.



Morymmus schrieb:


> Ok, das hatte ich dann wohl falsch verstanden
> 
> NYM-J 18G1 => NYM-J ist das Standard-Installationskabel, starr, 18 Adern inkl. 1 Grün-Gelben, 1mm²
> wie gesagt, ich hatte das im Bestand und daher keine Extrakosten.



NYM-J kannte ich aber kein 18G1 ;-)




Morymmus schrieb:


> Meine Stellantriebe sind vom Prinzip her vergleichbar mit "Deinen" 24V-Antrieben ohne 0-10v-Eingang, nur das meine halt mit 230V gesteuert werden - die gabs damals vom Heizungsbauer im Paket, und da meine KNX-Heizungsmodule potentialfreie Kontakte schalten wollte ich keine Stellantriebe extra kaufen.
> 
> Foto müsste ich erst machen.



Mit KNX und einem Heizungsaktor 230V hab ich das auch mal realisiert. Die Heitzung war da aber keine Flächenheizung sondern die ganz normalen Heizungskörper.


----------



## martin2 (5 April 2016)

Ich hatte das gleiche vor wie du - messen und mit Stellventil regeln. Wie schon von den Vorrednern gesagt, viel zu teuer und auch nicht notwendig bei gescheiter Heizkurve & hydraulischen Abgleich. Ich habe gar keine Stellantriebe mehr auf der FBH, die sind immer offen. Die FBH wird als Strahlungsheizung betrieben mit max 32°C Vorlauf (bei wirklich strengen Frost 34°C) so das gar keine Konvektion und damit keine Erwärmung der Luft auftritt. Folglich fällt deine Istwertrückführung für den Regler aus, denn die misst die Raumlufttemperatur. Von meiner Frau gibt es keine Beschwerden ... 
Da gibts da nix zu regeln, rationell betracht ist das nur Spielerei. Fenster Auf & Zu spielt bei Strahlungsheizung auch keine Rolle.

Bei Räumen mit Heizkörper macht der Spass dann schon eher Sinn, aber auch die schaffe ich Stück für Stück ab, weil energtischer Unfug.


----------



## GLT (5 April 2016)

martin2 schrieb:


> ... (bei wirklich strengen Frost 34°C) .....


Wie warm ist es dann bei euch im Sommer, wenn das schon Frost ist?


----------



## weißnix_ (5 April 2016)

Deine Frostgrenze liegt ja nochmal deutlich über meiner (+15°C  ).

Also meine FBH betreibe ich im ähnlichen VL-Temp-Bereich und da habe ich schon einen deutlichen Luftheizeffekt. Kommt halt immer auf den Bodenbelag an. Ich habe vorrangig Hartböden. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, muss ich die Ventile ebenfalls sehr selten schließen, sodass ich tendenziell vom Strombedarf her günstiger läge mit NO-Ventilen.


----------



## RobiHerb (5 April 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Deine Frostgrenze liegt ja nochmal deutlich über meiner (+15°C  ).
> 
> Also meine FBH betreibe ich im ähnlichen VL-Temp-Bereich und da habe ich schon einen deutlichen Luftheizeffekt. Kommt halt immer auf den Bodenbelag an. Ich habe vorrangig Hartböden. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, muss ich die Ventile ebenfalls sehr selten schließen, sodass ich tendenziell vom Strombedarf her günstiger läge mit NO-Ventilen.




Wenn Ihr schon so aufwendig arbeitet, hier eine weitere Lösung, die sogar von der Energiebilanz vielleicht noch besser abschneidet. 

Alle Ventile dauernd offen, also vielleicht gar keine einbauen, und jeden Heizkreis mit einer Laing Pumpe 12/24 Volt ausstatten. Die Pumpe mit ein/aus betreiben oder, wenn die SPS das kann oder Ihr selbst etwas basteln wollt, eine individuelle PWM Ansteuerung der Pumpe.

Relativ einfach für jemand, der selber regeln möchte, sich mit SPS auskennt und natürlich etwas Scheu hat, die 230 Volt an seine Wasserinstallation zu legen.





Ich habe allerdings nach jetzt > 30 Jahren FBH immer noch eine einfache Mischerreglung. Die Heizung ist so träge, 0,5 Grad /  Stunde Anstieg schaffe ich, wenn ich das kalte Haus nach Winterurlaub  wieder hochheize.


----------



## Astralavista (6 April 2016)

Da sich hier ja so viele mit FBH und Co. auskennen stelle ich hier auch mal eine Frage:

Ich habe diesen Monat 2 Bimetall-Heizungsregler (knappe 20 Jahre alt) gegen programmierbare ausgetauscht. Der programmierbare ist ein Eberle FIT 3R, welcher 2 Regelarten zur Verfügung stellt.
Funktion 1 = PWM
Funktion 2 = EIN / AUS mit Hysterese (2-Punkt)

Brauche ich für PWM besondere Stellantriebe die diese häufigen Schaltzeiten können, oder kann man das bedenkenlos einschalten?
Habe momentan den Regler auf 2-Punkt gestellt, denke aber durch PWM könnte man besser auf die Temperatur hinregeln und evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Euro sparen.
Meine Antriebe sind ebenfalls knappe 20 Jahre alt und für 230V AC ausgelegt.
Möchte auf jeden Fall vermeiden evtl. ein paar Euro an Heizkosten zu sparen und dafür alle 2 Jahre die Antriebe zu tauschen 


Wäre cool wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet.


----------



## Morymmus (6 April 2016)

Die Frage wäre ja, ob Deine Antriebe PWM können.
Meine sind Stellantriebe von ABB die im Prinzip mit einem Piezo-Kristall arbeiten:
Spannung drauf -> Kristall deht sich aus.
Den Grad der Ausdehnung kann man über die Höhe der Spannung einstellen (per PWM) oder die Antriebe binär betreiben (2-Punkt-Regler).

Theoretisch könnte man ja auch Ventile einsetzen, die analog zu Pneumatik-Ventilen arbeiten - diese können nur binär betrieben werden.

Wie oben schonmal beschrieben hat meine FBH die Eigenart, das einige Heizkreise auf PWM anfangen zu "singen" - auch das war ein Entscheidungskriterium.


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## winnman (6 April 2016)

Wenn der Hydraulische Abglich ordentlich gemacht wurde braucht man nur für ganz wenige Räume einen Antrieb an den Kreisen (Gästezimmer, . . .)

Der Abgleich ist für die Effizienz der Heizung viel wichtiger als danach irgendwas rumzuregeln!


----------



## Astralavista (7 April 2016)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre ja, ob Deine Antriebe PWM können.
> Meine sind Stellantriebe von ABB die im Prinzip mit einem Piezo-Kristall arbeiten:
> Spannung drauf -> Kristall deht sich aus.
> Den Grad der Ausdehnung kann man über die Höhe der Spannung einstellen (per PWM) oder die Antriebe binär betreiben (2-Punkt-Regler).
> ...



Mit dem Modus PWM sind bei diesem Regler keine Frequenzen im kHz-Bereich etc. sondern Minuten-Zykluszeiten zwischen 10 und 30 Minuten einstellbar.
Sprich PWM bedeutet Zyklus = 30 Minuten, davon mindestens 10% Antrieb offen, d.h. 3 Minuten, 27 Minuten geschlossen.
Folge wäre aber das z.B., dass bei 50% und Zyklusdauer 10 Minuten der Antrieb alle 5 Minuten auf und zu fährt. Und da ist die Frage von mir ob sich das evtl. auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt oder ob die Antriebe damit generell kein Problem haben.


----------



## martin2 (7 April 2016)

Astralavista schrieb:


> ...Und da ist die Frage von mir ob sich das evtl. auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt oder ob die Antriebe damit generell kein Problem haben.



Natürlich hat das Einfluss auf die Lebensdauer! Der Stellantrieb ist doch ein netter Motor mit angesetztem Getriebe. Such dir mal ein Datenblatt von einem aktuellen Antrieb und schau mal auf die Zyklen.


----------

